# 160 Greatest Arnold Schwarzenegger Quotes



## Blake Bowden (Aug 6, 2010)

[video=youtube;pDxn0Xfqkgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDxn0Xfqkgw&playnext=1&videos=1GylO75UqGM[/video]


----------



## PeterLT (Aug 9, 2010)

There's just no equal to Arnie...


----------

